
Henry Ford study found hydroxychloroquine helps lower Covid-19 death rate - Dfol
https://www.fox2detroit.com/news/henry-ford-says-their-study-found-hydroxychloroquine-helps-lower-covid-19-death-rate
======
abhgh
Relatively low on details, and most of the page has ads.

Here's the original study [1], and this is the announcement from Henry
Ford[2].

[1]
[https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712(20)30534-8/ful...](https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712\(20\)30534-8/fulltext)

[2] [https://www.henryford.com/news/2020/07/hydro-treatment-
study](https://www.henryford.com/news/2020/07/hydro-treatment-study)

~~~
Dfol
Even better! Thanks for sharing.

------
felipellrocha
I don’t think anyone is debating the possibility of it being beneficial.
Rather, we just wanted to go through the scientific procedure before
announcing to the world that this drug can help, and not to self medicate,
have a doctor help you, because of the significant side effects the drugs can
help.

Two of my family in brazil had covid, and their doctors prescribed hydroxy and
because it came from a doctor, we were fine with it.

~~~
war1025
> I don’t think anyone is debating the possibility of it being beneficial.

There definitely were people actively hoping that it wouldn't work.

A couple months ago, there was a post about HCQ where I commented that the
evidence I'd seen so far led me to the opinion that if I personally caught
Coronavirus, I would be seeking out HCQ.

That post was met with a downvote brigade and multiple comments about how the
drug was actively harmful and anyone thinking otherwise was an idiot.

I agree that we should let doctors do the studies and figure things out, but
especially at the height of the media / political press against HCQ, even the
idea that someone might personally be willing to bet on the drug's efficacy
was met with a lot of disdain.

~~~
LeftHandPath
I'm still surprised it was so politicized on places like Twitter. Colbert,
Trevor Noah, Seth Meyers, and others all roasted him for it and called the
drug dangerous[0]. Meanwhile some center-left leaning places like the Hill
were actually defending trump for it[1].

Drugs should not be politicized. The right should not have been so blindly
faithful in HCQ, and the left should not have been so pessimistic about it.
I'm sure both sides have done this in the past and I'm sure both sides will do
it again in the future - but we need to work on this, because _wanting_ a drug
to be ineffective for political reasons is dangerous for society.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpSK_IKm4eM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpSK_IKm4eM)

[1]: [https://thehill.com/opinion/healthcare/491665-if-only-
hydrox...](https://thehill.com/opinion/healthcare/491665-if-only-
hydroxychloroquine-could-cure-trump-derangement-syndrome)

~~~
_Wintermute
As someone with a PhD in pharmacology and worked in the pharmaceutical
industry: pessimism and skepticism are the right attitudes in drug discovery,
most things don't work.

~~~
Gibbon1
I have dim memories of alternative medicine hippy types pushing
hydroxychloroquine and zinc as cures or prophylactics for flu and colds. Which
set off my bullshit detector big time. The other thing is for a drug to be a
game changer it'd need to reduce mortality by 90% and if that were the case
with hydroxychloroquine the Chinese would have seen that in January. But
that's exactly what people were claiming. Yeah no dice.

------
manicdee
What are the references used in this study? Have any of them been retracted?
How many are from the Henry Ford Hospital itself?

[https://retractionwatch.com/2020/04/06/hydroxychlorine-
covid...](https://retractionwatch.com/2020/04/06/hydroxychlorine-
covid-19-study-did-not-meet-publishing-societys-expected-standard/)

